# Bedeutung Fangbeschränkung?



## Fleckmatisch (5. März 2013)

Guten Tag. 

Bsp : Wenn an einem See die Fangbeschränkung 2 Karpfen, 2 Zander, und 2 Hechte sind ,darf ich dann keine Barsche oder andere Fische fangen die nicht ganzjährig geschützt oder Schonzeit haben?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Locke4865 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bedeutung Fangbeschränung?*

nein 
es bedeutet nur das du von der angegebenen Arten nur die Menge entnehmen darfst
andere Arten darfst du entnehmen wie du willst
ist wenigstens in Sachsen so denke aber das es in NRW nicht anders ist


----------



## FPB (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bedeutung Fangbeschränung?*

bei uns ist es so geregelt:

5.5 Fangbegrenzungen
5.5.1 Regelung für allgemeine Angelgewässer
Beim Angeln in den allgemeinen Angelgewässern des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. dürfen je Angeltag
insgesamt 3 Fische nachstehender Arten gefangen und behalten werden, von diesen Arten aber
höchstens:
3 Stück: Hecht, Karpfen, Quappe, Regenbogenforelle, Schleie, Zander
2 Stück: Barbe, Rapfen
1 Stück: Äsche, Bachforelle

ich kann also max 3 hechte mitnehmen oder 1 äsche und 1 barbe und einen zander und so weiter.

alle anderen fische kann ich mitnehmen wenn sie nicht grad schonzeit haben.

also kannst du barsche fangen :vik:


gruß
frank


----------



## Fleckmatisch (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bedeutung Fangbeschränung?*

Danke, Ich denke auch das das in NRW genau so sein sollte.


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bedeutung Fangbeschränung?*

Servus,

diese "Fangbeschränkungen" existieren meist nur für sogenannte "Edelfische" (frag nicht ... das ist so ein Überbleibsel aus vergangenen Zeiten ^^).

Das sind die max Fangmenge (pro Tag/ Monat etc.) für die genannten Fischarten. 

Andere Fischarten ohne Schonzeiten, Sperrungen etc, darfst du theoret. unendlich entnehmen...


----------

